# no sea que... no vaya a ser que



## Artrella

Hola!
Cómo dirían ustedes esto?

_"LLevá la plata, no sea que te la pidan y no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata, no vaya a ser que te la pidan y no la tengas encima"_

Están las dos bien? Están las dos mal?

Saludos!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

En español las dos me suenan correctas, si bien la segunda me parece más informal. En España, "lleva" no se acentúa en la "a" sino en la "e" (sin tilde ortográfica), pero sé que es el acento argentino.

¿Era eso lo que querías, o buscabas una traducción al inglés?

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> En España, "lleva" no se acentúa en la "a" sino en la "e" (sin tilde ortográfica), pero sé que es el acento argentino.


Creía que eso era la conjugación del "vos", pero veo que Artrella ha usado el pronombre "te" en sus frases...!


----------



## asm

Hola Artella:


A mi me parecen bien ambas, lo unico que nosotros no decimos es llevar la plata "encima". De hecho en Mexico no decimos plata para hablar de dinero, pero por supuesto entendemos el uso que le dan en otros paises. 

?Cuando llevas dinero dices "llevo plata "encima""?

Fuera de esto, las oraciones me parecen correctas

Saludos



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Cómo dirían ustedes esto?
> 
> _"LLevá la plata, no sea que te la pidan y no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata, no vaya a ser que te la pidan y no la tengas encima"_
> 
> Están las dos bien? Están las dos mal?
> 
> Saludos!


----------



## Phryne

Hola NIl!

A mi me suenan bien ambas, y como dijo Lady, la segunda es un poquitín más coloquial.

besotes


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Yo no estoy segura, porque según lo que recuerdo (en España no se usa el tratamiento "de vos") de literatura se conjugaría: "Llevad vos ....". Pero claro, no entiendo de esto.    Gracias de todas maneras.




			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Creo que no es acento, sino la conjugación del "vos".


----------



## niña

Hola Artrella

"no sea que", "no vaya a ser que"..  Las dos están bien ¿no? Yo al menos utilizo ambas indistintamente.

"Llevate dinero, *no vaya a ser/no sea* que te lo pidan y no tengas"


----------



## Phryne

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Yo no estoy segura, porque según lo que recuerdo (en España no se usa el tratamiento "de vos") de literatura se conjugaría: "Llevad vos ....". Pero claro, no entiendo de esto.   Gracias de todas maneras.



Sí, Lady, es como dice Outsider. "Llevá" es la conjugación correcta del "vos" argentino, "vos llevás", "llevá vos".

Saludos


----------



## dashforce

Outsider said:
			
		

> Creía que eso era la conjugación del "vos", pero veo que Artrella ha usado el pronombre "te" en sus frases...!


 
Creo que el pronombre "te" es el que se usa con la conjugación del "vos."


----------



## Pirulo

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Yo no estoy segura, porque según lo que recuerdo (en España no se usa el tratamiento "de vos") de literatura se conjugaría: "Llevad vos ....". Pero claro, no entiendo de esto.  Gracias de todas maneras.


 
Hola a todos:
El pronombre que corresponde al uso del "vos" es "te", pese a que su origen sea la segunda persona del plural. 
Así, para la frase "Tú cómo te llamas", el equivalente sería "Vos cómo te llamás".

Lo que no se utiliza, al menos en el estándar argentino (las normas del voseo cambian según el país), es la forma "ti".
Así, la frase "Estuve pensando en ti" se convierte en "Estuve pensando en vos".

Espero haber sido útil. 
Saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Gracias por la aclaración. Es que en España el "vos" se quedó en el Siglo de Oro, y la conjugación es completamente distinta  .

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Muchísimas gracias por la explicación, Pirulo.   

Eso es semejante al empleo coloquial de "você" y "te" en el portugués de Brasil!



			
				LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Gracias por la aclaración. Es que en España el "vos" se quedó en el Siglo de Oro, y la conjugación es completamente distinta  .
> 
> Saludos.


Pero en España se dice "vos*otros*", verdad?


----------



## Phryne

Outsider said:
			
		

> Muchísimas gracias por la explicación, Pirulo.
> 
> Eso es semejante al empleo coloquial de "você" y "te" en el portugués del Brasil!


 
 Hola Outsider!

 Disculpame pero no entiendo la observación el "te". Yo creía que el "te" es igual en caso del "tú" o del "vos". Por ejemplo:

*Vos*: _"LLevá la plata (vos), no sea que te la pidan (a vos) y (vos) no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata (vos), no vaya a ser que te la pidan (a vos) y (vos) no la tengas encima"

*Tú*: __"LLeva la plata (tú), no sea que te la pidan (a tí) y (tú) no la tengas encima" o " Lleva la plata (tú), no vaya a ser que te la pidan (a tí) y (tú) no la tengas encima"

_Según mi observación las únicas diferencias son el "llevá (vos)" y "lleva (tú)", lo marcado en rojo. Las demás posibles diferencias las puse en paréntesis, pero no están en el mensaje original de Artrella. Yo no le veo nada raro al "te". 

 Me explicas?

 gracias.


----------



## Outsider

Te he enviado un mensaje privado, Phryne.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Outsider said:
			
		

> Pero en España se dice "vos*otros*", verdad?



Sí, se dice "llevad vosotros" para la segunda persona del plural. Sin embargo, la segunda persona singular siempre es "tú", no usamos "vos" (en España, repito).


----------



## Antartic

¿Y cual es la traduccion?


----------



## Phryne

Antartic said:
			
		

> ¿Y cual es la traduccion?


Hola Antarctic!
En ningún momento nadie pidió una traducción, pero si te interesa yo hago mi intento.

_"Bring the money just in case they ask for it and you don't have it on you."
_
saludos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Phryne, ¿no sería más correcto decir:

"Bring the money with you, *lest* they ask for it and you don't have it"?

En mi mente "just in case" es distinto de "no sea que". ¿Me podéis ayudar a aclararme?

¡Muchas gracias!



			
				Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Antarctic!
> En ningún momento nadie pidió una traducción, pero si te interesa yo hago mi intento.
> 
> _"Bring the money just in case they ask for it and you don't have it on you."
> _
> saludos


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Phryne said:
			
		

> Hola Antarctic!
> En ningún momento nadie pidió una traducción, pero si te interesa yo hago mi intento.
> 
> _"Bring the money just in case they ask for it and you don't have it on you."
> _
> saludos



It's possible to replace "just in case" with "lest"? That's to say "Bring the money lest they ask for it and you don't have it on you." ????


----------



## Outsider

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> "Bring the money with you, *lest* they ask for it and you don't have it"?


That's the translation that came to my mind, as well. However, I think that "lest" sounds a bit old-fashioned in English.

Maybe "in case", without "just", could replace "lest".


----------



## Phryne

Hola Lady! 

La verdad es que no lo sé. Acá en EEUU no suelo escuchar la palabra "lest". Será como dice Outsider? No quiero decir que no se usa solamente porque yo no la he esuchado... Yo puse tal idea porque así lo creí, pero corríjanme si no es así, que más quiero que mejorar el idioma. 



			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> That's the translation that came to my mind, as well. However, I think that "lest" sounds a bit old-fashioned in English.
> 
> Maybe "in case", without "just", could replace "lest".


----------



## Edwin

Artrella said:
			
		

> _"LLevá la plata, no sea que te la pidan y no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata, no vaya a ser que te la pidan y no la tengas encima"_



¿Cambia el sentido si se pone ''en caso de'' en lugar de ''no sea que''?  

Me cuesta entender ''no sea que'' y ''no vaya a ser que''.  Supongo que literalmente significa ''be it that''. Y eso me parece muy parecido a ''in case of''.

Estoy de acuerdo con Phyrne.  Entiendo bien ''lest'' pero creo que no se usan mucho acá.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Cambia el sentido si se pone ''en caso de'' en lugar de ''no sea que''?



No sonaría bien usar "en caso de", aunque sí podrías substituir "no sea que" por "por si". Pero si usas "por si" cambia lo que viene luego: 

LLeva la plata, *no sea que* te la pidan y no la tengas encima   

Lleva la plata *por si* te la piden y no la tienes encima   

LLeva la plata *por si* te la pidan y no la tengas encima


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Cambia el sentido si se pone ''en caso de'' en lugar de ''no sea que''?
> 
> Me cuesta entender ''no sea que'' y ''no vaya a ser que''. Supongo que literalmente significa ''be it that''. Y eso me parece muy parecido a ''in case of''.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo con Phyrne.  Entiendo bien ''lest'' pero creo que no se usan mucho acá.


Hola Edwin!

Henrik te dió unos buenos ejemplos. Como traducción te diría que significa "in case".

no sea que = in case = no vaya a ser que

Ojalá pudiera explicarte mejor o darte más datos. 

saludos 

*1 To go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Edwin

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> LLeva la plata, *no sea que* te la pidan y no la tengas encima
> 
> Lleva la plata *por si* te la piden y no la tienes encima
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si* te la pidan y no la tengas encima



¿Qué tal estas oraciones?  No me importa la explicación sólo quiero saber si son correctas o no. 

Lleva la plata *en caso de que* te la piden y no la tienes encima

LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Edwin is right, lest is not used much anymore. I looked it up to see what the dictionary definition was and it said "For fear that." And *no sea que * looks to me like its literal translation would be "may it not be that." Looking at those two definitions makes me think of the English expression "Heaven (or God) forbid that." What do you think?


----------



## Phryne

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal estas oraciones?  No me importa la explicación sólo quiero saber si son correctas o no.
> 
> Lleva la plata *en caso de que* te la piden y no la tienes encima
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.



Hola Edwin, tu segunda oración está muy bien y la primera no lo está porque necesita el subjuntivo. 

 Lleva la plata *en caso de que* te la pidan y no la tengas encima 
 LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.

saludos 
*
PD: mil mensajes!!!!!!

Yuupppiiiiiii 
*(disculpen, es que por dentro sigo siendo una niña)


----------



## Outsider

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Edwin is right, lest is not used much anymore. I looked it up to see what the dictionary definition was and it said "For fear that." And *no sea que * looks to me like its literal translation would be "may it not be that." Looking at those two definitions makes me think of the English expression "Heaven (or God) forbid that." What do you think?


I believe the two Spanish phrases in the topic are idioms. You shouldn't translate them word for word.


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal estas oraciones?  No me importa la explicación sólo quiero saber si son correctas o no.
> 
> Lleva la plata *en caso de que* te la piden y no la tienes encima
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.




La primera oración está mal, ahí deberías usar "por si".

Lleva la plata *por si* te la piden y no la tienes encima

La expresión "en caso de que" supongo que podría usarse en otras frases, pero en esa no suena bien...

-----------------------------------------------------------------

En la segunda oración falla el tiempo verbal: 

"Lleva la plata por si acaso te la pid*e*n y no la *tienes* encima" (creo que se podrían usar otros tiempos verbales y el significado sería el mismo...)

Sólo es mi opinión...


----------



## Henrik Larsson

Phryne said:
			
		

> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.



No estoy de acuerdo. Creo que debería ser:

Lleva la plata *por si acaso* te la piden y no la tienes encima.

o

LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidieran y no la tubieras encima.


----------



## Phryne

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo. Creo que debería ser:
> 
> Lleva la plata *por si acaso* te la piden y no la tienes encima.
> 
> o
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidieran y no la tubieras encima.



Puede que tengas razón... lo voy a digerir un rato. 

saludos 

EDIT: Sigo confundida...


----------



## gotitadeleche

Outsider said:
			
		

> I believe the two Spanish phrases in the topic are idioms. You shouldn't translate them word for word.



I don't believe I did. "Heaven (or God) forbid that" is not a literal translation of *no sea que*.


----------



## esteban

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I don't believe I did. "Heaven (or God) forbid that" is not a literal translation of *no sea que*.



Hola gotitadeleche,


Creo que tu "Heaven (or God) forbid that" traduce màs bien "!Dios quiera que no!" en español...


----------



## esteban

esteban said:
			
		

> Hola gotitadeleche,
> 
> 
> Creo que tu "Heaven (or God) forbid that" traduce màs bien "!Dios quiera que no!" en español...



Otra posibilidad podrìa ser "!Ojalà que no!"
De paso etimologicamente creo que quiere decir lo mismo...


----------



## Pilar

esteban said:
			
		

> Otra posibilidad podrìa ser "!Ojalà que no!"
> *De paso etimologicamente creo que quiere decir lo mismo*...



Supongo que te refieres al ojalá...

Ojalá alguien me confirme.

Saludos


----------



## Outsider

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> I don't believe I did. "Heaven (or God) forbid that" is not a literal translation of *no sea que*.





			
				gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> And *no sea que * looks to me like its literal translation would be "may it not be that." Looking at those two definitions makes me think of the English expression "Heaven (or God) forbid that." What do you think?


You're right, you didn't, so maybe I misunderstodd your post. 

I'm was just pointing out that I don't think that "Heaven/God forbid..." is the best equivalent to "no sea que".  Perhaps this was what you meant, too...  

Looking at the examples given in this thread:

Artrella's original sentence:

_"LLevá la plata, no sea que te la pidan y no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata, no vaya a ser que te la pidan y no la tengas encima"_
Take the silver with you, lest they ask for it and you don't have any on you.

Niña's sentence:

_"Llevate dinero, no vaya a ser/no sea que te lo pidan y no tengas."_
Take some money, lest they ask for it and you don't have any.

"Lest" is the best translation, IMO. Unfortunately, it doesn't sound as natural in English as in Spanish.


----------



## esteban

Pilar said:
			
		

> Supongo que te refieres al ojalá...
> 
> Ojalá alguien me confirme.
> 
> Saludos



Hola Pilar,

Pues parece que sì tenìa razòn. Segùn la RAE:

*ojalá**.*
 (Del ár. hisp. _law šá lláh_, si Dios quiere).
* 1.* interj. Denota vivo deseo de que suceda algo.  

Saludos


----------



## gotitadeleche

Outsider said:
			
		

> You're right, you didn't, so maybe I misunderstodd your post.
> 
> I'm was just pointing out that I don't think that "Heaven/God forbid..." is the best equivalent to "no sea que".  Perhaps this was what you meant, too...
> 
> Looking at the examples given in this thread:
> 
> Artrella's original sentence:
> 
> _"LLevá la plata, no sea que te la pidan y no la tengas encima" o " Llevá la plata, no vaya a ser que te la pidan y no la tengas encima"_
> Take the silver with you, lest they ask for it and you don't have any on you.
> 
> Niña's sentence:
> 
> _"Llevate dinero, no vaya a ser/no sea que te lo pidan y no tengas."_
> Take some money, lest they ask for it and you don't have any.
> 
> "Lest" is the best translation, IMO. Unfortunately, it doesn't sound as natural in English as in Spanish.



I agree with you that "God forbid" is not the best choice, and that the best translation is lest. I was just trying to find a more up-to-date expression that would substitute for lest. Looking at the expressions in English and Spanish, I was trying to find something that expressed that "may it not be" attitude" or the fear of something happening that lest implies. God forbid was all I could think about at the moment and I threw it out hoping it would lead to a better idea. I hope I am explaining myself this time and not confusing you more.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hello Gotita, Outsider et al.

After reading all your valuable contributions, I have come to believe:

- that "lest" is the closest translation of "no sea que/ no vaya a ser que", although it is quite out of use in everyday speech. Is it also out-of-fashion in written English?

- that the second best is "may it not be"; it sounds a bit too formal for me, so I wonder if it would look o.k. in written English nowadays. Opinions?

- that the most practical option is "in case" (Phryne's contribution), as it conveys a similar idea and it is more commonly used, isn't it?

I would love to have your comments on this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Artrella

Outsider said:
			
		

> Creía que eso era la conjugación del "vos", pero veo que Artrella ha usado el pronombre "te" en sus frases...!




Hola *Outsider*, efectivamente nosotros usamos el "vos" pero el "te" no cambia, lo que cambiamos es el pronombre personal en el caso nominativo, no en el objetivo.  Sí en el dativo... "te lo doy *a vos*", en lugar de "te lo doy *a tí*"   

*Lady*, era esto lo que buscaba, no la traducción al inglés. Gracias!  


*A todos* mil gracias por sus respuestas, que ahora tranquilamente voy a leer, pues ayer no anduve mucho por WR.


----------



## jmx

Edwin said:
			
		

> ¿Qué tal estas oraciones? No me importa la explicación sólo quiero saber si son correctas o no.
> 
> Lleva la plata *en caso de que* te la piden y no la tienes encima
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidan y no la tengas encima.


"Por si / por si acaso" y "en caso de" tiene distinto significado, y no se me ocurre ningún caso en el que sean intercambiables. Lo que te confunde es que ambas construcciones se traducen al inglés como 'in case', pero el sentido es distinto :

_En caso de que llueva se suspenderá el partido -> In case it rains (if it rains), the game will be cancelled._

La acción sucederá *después* de que llueva.

_Llevaré paraguas, por si llueve -> I'll take an umbrella, (just) in case it rains _

La acción es *previa* a llover, aún no sabemos si lloverá o no.

Espero que haya quedado un poco más claro.


----------



## Edwin

jmartins said:
			
		

> "Por si / por si acaso" y "en caso de" tiene distinto significado, y no se me ocurre ningún caso en el que sean intercambiables. Lo que te confunde es que ambas construcciones se traducen al inglés como 'in case', pero el sentido es distinto :
> 
> _En caso de que llueva se suspenderá el partido -> In case it rains (if it rains), the game will be cancelled._
> 
> La acción sucederá *después* de que llueva.
> 
> _Llevaré paraguas, por si llueve -> I'll take an umbrella, (just) in case it rains _
> 
> La acción es *previa* a llover, aún no sabemos si lloverá o no.



Ahh, eso tiene sentido. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Art, perdona que nos hayamos ido tan lejos de tu pregunta original  , me alegro de que hayas encontrado respuesta.   



			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola *Outsider*, efectivamente nosotros usamos el "vos" pero el "te" no cambia, lo que cambiamos es el pronombre personal en el caso nominativo, no en el objetivo.  Sí en el dativo... "te lo doy *a vos*", en lugar de "te lo doy *a tí*"
> 
> *Lady*, era esto lo que buscaba, no la traducción al inglés. Gracias!
> 
> 
> *A todos* mil gracias por sus respuestas, que ahora tranquilamente voy a leer, pues ayer no anduve mucho por WR.


----------



## gotitadeleche

LadyBlakeney said:
			
		

> Hello Gotita, Outsider et al.
> 
> After reading all your valuable contributions, I have come to believe:
> 
> - that "lest" is the closest translation of "no sea que/ no vaya a ser que", although it is quite out of use in everyday speech. Is it also out-of-fashion in written English?
> 
> - that the second best is "may it not be"; it sounds a bit too formal for me, so I wonder if it would look o.k. in written English nowadays. Opinions?
> 
> - that the most practical option is "in case" (Phryne's contribution), as it conveys a similar idea and it is more commonly used, isn't it?
> 
> I would love to have your comments on this.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




LadyB,

Sorry to be so late responding, but our Internet connection has been out of service. I agree with all your conclusions. "Lest" and "may it not be" would be more acceptable in written English, but are a bit old fashioned even there. You will find them more in older writings.


----------



## Martona

Henrik Larsson said:
			
		

> No estoy de acuerdo. Creo que debería ser:
> 
> Lleva la plata *por si acaso* te la piden y no la tienes encima.
> 
> o
> 
> LLeva la plata *por si acaso* te la pidieran y no la tubieras encima.



Hola Henrik!!!

Estaba repasando este hilo y tomando nota de los diferentes comentarios, cuando he visto este fallo (las famosas b's/v's) en la palabra tubieras... va con v, tuvieras . Espero que no te importe la corrección ¿Vale?.

Hasta luego,
Martona


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Thank you Gotita, I take note.



			
				gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> LadyB,
> 
> Sorry to be so late responding, but our Internet connection has been out of service. I agree with all your conclusions. "Lest" and "may it not be" would be more acceptable in written English, but are a bit old fashioned even there. You will find them more in older writings.


----------



## Philippa

Hi there 'no sea que' and no vaya a ser que' experts!

I've read this thread trying to work out how you would translate 'no vaya a ser que' (I know that wasn't Art's original question, but it's not in the dictionary - there's only this link) and I'm still a bit confused - sorry.
I don't want to translate it with the old fashioned 'lest', however appropriate you all feel that may be!! If any of you guys can help untangle me then please look here - post number 39
Thank you!
Philippa


----------



## jmx

Philippa said:
			
		

> I've read this thread trying to work out how you would translate 'no vaya a ser que' ... and I'm still a bit confused - sorry.


I think you could translate it as "just in case it happens that...". For example :

_Coge un paraguas, no vaya a ser que llueva ->_

Take an umbrella, just in case it happens that it rains

But as that surely sounds very strange in English, you just simplify it so it sounds natural to you.


----------

